# Gotta Deplete My Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

Gotta make room in the RV fridge so im getting into my smoked cheese stash.













sched1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 1, 2012


















sched2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 1, 2012






Good stuff Maynard.













sched.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 1, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2012)

Suffer, suffer, suffer...... poor man......  I feel for you......


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2012)

We all have a tear in our eye for your suffering


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a similar issue here. As the dreaded "Hurricane Season" ramps up for our area we start running our fridge and freezer a bit leaner in the event we loose power for an extended time.  Sure is agonizing having to eat such things!  Even found a package of pulled pork the other day that I didnt know we still had!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 2, 2012)

really your pain if felt all the way to utah. hey question after vac packing where do you store that cheese? room temp cabinet , fridge, cool dry cellar?


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep feeling your pain!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2012)

brdprey said:


> really your pain if felt all the way to utah. hey question after vac packing where do you store that cheese? room temp cabinet , fridge, cool dry cellar?


After it is vac sealed you can just put in the fridge for a long time. I don't like to freeze it as it changes the texture - at least my palate thinks so


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes what Gary said. In fridge after vac seal.

I have used some red cheese wax and coated the cheese with a hog bristle brush, but the cheese dont last long cuz i have a cheese mouse named wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But in a note here. The USA is one of the few countries that cold store our cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 2, 2012)

yep I feel your pain also..........right in my #%^*#%(@ but I will have to say it looks good.


----------



## quedawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel your pain....right in my rumbling stomach!


----------

